# Wanted to know the breed of my kitty.



## Jebril (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorreh if this is really obvious I kinda have no clue about cats other then there's long haired and short haired and other basic things.

I just adopted this kitty, (he's 7 months old dunno if that's still a kitty), not sure what his breed is, would be nice to. 

Here's pics I guess:



























His place looks a lot better now BTW, <,< 

Also if you guise have any tips on things that would be appreciated he hasn't taken a dump yet, the girl who gave him to me said he as litter trained but we'll see what happens. He stayed in a big closet for a bit which we made his home, but now he chills in my room. He's gotten pretty comfortable in our place pretty fast considering I haven't had him for more than 12 hours now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, I think he is beautiful. It is normal for cats moved to a new place to not eat/drink/litterbox for up to a day. I'm sure you'll have some results in the next 24hrs. 
What have you named him?

Breed-wise ... completely unable to tell. He would be called a Domestic Long Hair, or DLH. Genetically, he is black based and carries heterozygous pairs of recessive genes; 
Orange (O) results in red hair and o results in black hair. This color is carried on the X chromosome. Male cats are XY and female cats are XX, which means females can carry both O and o, resulting in a tortoiseshell or calico cat carrying both black and red.
Dense (D) is responsible for full coloring, black and red. Because your kitty is blue (gray), he carries the recessive pair (dd) which makes his black coat, blue.
Agouti (A) is responsible for making the tabby markings vividly visible. Because he is a solid blue, he has no dominant agouti genes, they are a recessive pair (aa).
Longhair (L) is responsible for coat length. LL and Ll result in short hair, but the pair ll results in long hair.

Your kitty:
oaaddll
_*there are many other gene pairs, but these are the basics that define your kitty's appearance._
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is something I have posted before, explaining about cat breeds. You may find it interesting...


> Absolutely no way of knowing what, if any definite breed, stray cats are.
> 
> The thing about cat genetics is all of the genes for every characteristic are "out there" in various combinations. In the early years, geographical isolation kept many cat 'breeds' pure or limited in color and body conformation expression. As people became more mobile and traveled the world all it took was for someone to become enamored of a cat (_bird, dog, horse, livestock..._) and bring a few specimens back home with them and begin breeding them together to create a breed. Many other general breeds were simply people collecting cats with similar characteristics and selectively breeding and culling until they had a breeding population that bred true every time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your sweet kitten is a domestic long hair, and is lovely!


----------



## Jebril (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Heidi that was very informative, he's a completely recessive cat is what I made out from that....that seems kinda cool.

As for the name, I was thinking Gray or Gandalf, if anyone has any good names please do give em' to me. I'm trying to find something that will stick.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it's cool, too. It was funny, but when I typed that out I thought to myself about all the lowercase letters and the recessiveness they represented. Awesome that you picked up on it, too.
I like simple names, and Gray sounds nice. Our gray kitty was named Silver, but we also called her mousie after an incident involving her and my husband when she was a kitten and he mistook her for a mouse. If you like the LOTR movies, Gandolf is a good one. 

I have found it doesn't matter what formal name we give them, they usually become called a more informal nick-name that tends to stick as their real name;

Fabrette was named after the b/w kitty from a Pepe LePew cartoon. But she ran up the speaker fronts and looked like a squirrel, so we call her Squirrely-Jo.
Curly was a kitty we took in 3yrs ago. I wanted to name him in honor of someone else's cat, but my husband kept commenting about his 'floofy tail' and that became his name: Floofy.
Finian was an orange kitty, but we called him Marmalade most often.


----------

